

Paul Kedrosky: Online Video Explodes Some More - pg
http://paul.kedrosky.com/archives/2007/07/17/online_video_ex.html

======
horatio05
If video is exploding then why can't I get my self made music videos
viewed!!!??? Maybe because I need to make them more like this... (Warning:
Maybe NSFW)

<http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-dq6o_NT-IU>

